# Non-Islamic slaughtered food



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

What company doesnt follow this that I can find here in the UAE grocery stores? Or is this just how it is here?? I am about to not eat meat while I am here after reading about this very inhumane practice today  And all I eat at this point is poultry and fish.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> What company doesnt follow this that I can find here in the UAE grocery stores? Or is this just how it is here?? I am about to not eat meat while I am here after reading about this very inhumane practice today  And all I eat at this point is poultry and fish.


it's hilarious )))) do you find it more reasonable to eat pork which is full of warms which don't die even after cooking??? this unhuman practices is the only healthy way of slottering the animal... or you prefer to wait until animal dies and eat it then? here in UAE all meat is slottered in islamic way except for pork items, which you may purchase in special sections of Spinneys, Choitram, etc
Bon appetit


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

So sorry to disappoint you but even poultry is slaughtered the same way as meat and apart from Pork I don't think that you'll ever find non "Halal" products here.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

I dont care how they kill it, taste good man. lol


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I dont find slitting an animals throat and letting it brain to continue to function and the animal to feel what is happening to it to be hilarious  Sorry. 

I dont eat pork, but that statement isnt true at all. 

It is not the only healthy way of killing an animal. In my reality, its a very inhumane way of killing an animal. I do not want to support any business who does that, even if they are doing it in the name of their religion. Lots of things are done in the name of religion, and it still doesnt make it right.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I was a vegetarian for a number of years but didnt keep up with the strict diet requirements that being a vegetarian requires. I dont like pills either. So it was eat meat stuffs or be sick. This might be a great time for me to try to go back and give it a try!


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

better get used to rice and vegatables then..


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

mrbig said:


> better get used to rice and vegatables then..


And fish


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> it's hilarious )))) do you find it more reasonable to eat pork which is full of warms which don't die even after cooking??? this unhuman practices is the only healthy way of slottering the animal... or you prefer to wait until animal dies and eat it then? here in UAE all meat is slottered in islamic way except for pork items, which you may purchase in special sections of Spinneys, Choitram, etc
> Bon appetit


Pork is not full of worms. What nonsense. 

-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> What company doesnt follow this that I can find here in the UAE grocery stores? Or is this just how it is here?? I am about to not eat meat while I am here after reading about this very inhumane practice today  And all I eat at this point is poultry and fish.


Virtually all poultry in the UAE is halal. If you want to avoid this practice, you'll have to stick with pork or fish.

-


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Pork is not full of worms. What nonsense.
> 
> -


unfortunatly for those who eat iti s a scientific fact, but don't bother yourself with research, bon appetit as I said ))


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> I dont find slitting an animals throat and letting it brain to continue to function and the animal to feel what is happening to it to be hilarious  Sorry.
> 
> I dont eat pork, but that statement isnt true at all.
> 
> It is not the only healthy way of killing an animal. In my reality, its a very inhumane way of killing an animal. I do not want to support any business who does that, even if they are doing it in the name of their religion. Lots of things are done in the name of religion, and it still doesnt make it right.


It's not a matter of religion, read science


----------



## Indian_Habibi (Dec 22, 2009)

Best way to avoid jail and deportation later is to keep your views on religious practises to yourself or amongst friends in your living room *never* on open public forum. You are definetly treading very dangerous ground with this kind of talk which can be interpreted as anti-islamic propoganda. Best to get rid of this thread . The mod has also joined with her comments which is strange .


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> unfortunatly for those who eat iti s a scientific fact, but don't bother yourself with research, bon appetit as I said ))


No it isn't. Just because your faith forbids the eating of pork, there is no need to be rude to others with different beliefs and an understanding of facts.

-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Indian_Habibi said:


> Best way to avoid jail and deportation later is to keep your views on religious practises to yourself or amongst friends in your living room *never* on open public forum. You are definetly treading very dangerous ground with this kind of talk which can be interpreted as anti-islamic propoganda. Best to get rid of this thread . The mod has also joined with her comments which is strange .


Don't be silly. There is no anti-Islamic propoganda, just personal opinions about butchery practices.

I will however, close this thread if certain parties start spouting about religion...


-


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Indian_Habibi said:


> Best way to avoid jail and deportation later is to keep your views on religious practises to yourself or amongst friends in your living room *never* on open public forum. You are definetly treading very dangerous ground with this kind of talk which can be interpreted as anti-islamic propoganda. Best to get rid of this thread . The mod has also joined with her comments which is strange .


lol you have got to be kidding


----------



## Indian_Habibi (Dec 22, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Don't be silly. There is no anti-Islamic propoganda, just personal opinions about butchery practices.
> 
> I will however, close this thread if certain parties start spouting about religion...
> 
> ...


telling a believer that what he believes in is wrong or silly is anti their faith. well its up to you .


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Indian_Habibi said:


> telling a believer that what he believes in is wrong or silly is anti their faith. well its up to you .


You are being paranoid. So someone tells me that they really believe that the world is run by a flying pink elephant called Gerald and I am supposed to say 'that's lovely' and not say they are being silly?  

Religion is not science. Some things are a matter of fact, others of belief. You may belive what you like, but this forum is not the place to espouse any religious views.

-


----------



## Indian_Habibi (Dec 22, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> You are being paranoid. So someone tells me that they really believe that the world is run by a flying pink elephant called Gerald and *I am supposed to say 'that's lovely' and not say they are being silly? *
> 
> Religion is not science. Some things are a matter of fact, others of belief. You may belive what you like, but this forum is not the place to espouse any religious views.
> 
> -


you are supposed to remain quiet about it in this part of the world .


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Indian_Habibi said:


> you are supposed to remain quiet about it in this part of the world .


Only if you are paranoid & cowardly.  Everyone is entitled to an opinion, provided it is politely expressed. There are after all, churches, temples etc in the UAE...

-


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

My goodness... I just dont want to eat food that I feel goes against my morals and principles. I am knocking any ones religion, it just goes against my beliefs. 

I am a biologist.... I think I have a firm grasp of science. Trichinosis is not only found in pigs, its also found in many wild game animals, which alot of people eat, including muslims.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> No it isn't. Just because your faith forbids the eating of pork, there is no need to be rude to others with different beliefs and an understanding of facts.
> 
> -


my faith does not forbid me anything, I am Christian, it's just a common sense, pigs eat garbage and their own **** (excuse my English) - they can't be clean


----------



## Indian_Habibi (Dec 22, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Only if you are paranoid & cowardly.  Everyone is entitled to an opinion, provided it is politely expressed. There are after all, churches, temples etc in the UAE...
> 
> -


yeps i go to a church cos I am catholic and i have still not heard a priest belt out a sermon against the faith practised in this region . if you read my post i have tried to warn the original poster "your opinion can be interpreted in a wrong way by certain folks so be careful " friendly advise . obviously i seem to have hit a nerve somewhere .


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> My goodness... I just dont want to eat food that I feel goes against my morals and principles. I am knocking any ones religion, it just goes against my beliefs.
> 
> I am a biologist.... I think I have a firm grasp of science. Trichinosis is not only found in pigs, its also found in many wild game animals, which alot of people eat, including muslims.


goat, beef and veal are not considered a meat of wild animals; if you mean kenguru, zebras, etc it's more to Africans rather than just Muslims... by the way, as a biologist you just admitted that there is trichinosis in pigs, thank you very much


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> my faith does not forbid me anything, I am Christian, it's just a common sense, pigs eat garbage and their own **** (excuse my English) - they can't be clean




-


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Of course there is trichnosis in pigs, its also in goats and lambs out of the non wild animals you just listed. Its in many animals that many people eat, all around the world. This seems like circular reasoning....


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Quickly slitting the throat seems more humane than cramming the cows into trailers, transporting them to a massive warehouse of doom where they're forced to hang around until they're led through in single file to have a bolt shot into their heads. That's psychological torture that is.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

pork, the other white meat.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

They slit their throat, and leave the spinal cord in tact, so they still have access to neural system. Everyone does the trailers, transporting, single file, etc. The only difference is the slit and then bleeding out the animal while its still alive or a bolt to the head. I had been told a bit about it while going to see the sharjah animal place but then today I was speaking to my emirati friend about cooking and he mentioned that if he comes it has to be islamic way. He described it and was trying to tell me it was more humane and we got in a bit of a spat. After reading up on it, I am quite a bit upset by it. Hence, me asking where I can get food that is not prepared like this. 

I will just have to stick to fish while I am here. Thanks for answering my question.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

by the way, there is a big risk of salmonella for all eaters of sushi )))
guys, let's go for a massive diet and stop eating everything besides chocolate -the most eco friendly product )))


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I love sushi  Yum yum...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

mrbig said:


> pork, the other white meat.


Whats the first white meat???


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Whats the first white meat???


serious? come on girl your from Texas. Chicken.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

mrbig said:


> serious? come on girl your from Texas. Chicken.


Come on... I was being funny  but maybe you just have the mind of an angel


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

I agree with Jynxgirl one hundred percent. Thanks for bringing this up. Never knew what they meant by halal except for murmuring some prayer while slaughtering the beast (erm... animal / bird)

I'll have to stick to veggies and fish now  Not much to look forward to... Are there any non halal stores?


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Come on... I was being funny  but maybe you just have the mind of an angel


oh I get it now:eyebrows:
I'm too much meat for you.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> I love sushi  Yum yum...


i adore sushi, was desperate for it during pregnancy ))


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

|James| said:


> I agree with Jynxgirl one hundred percent. Thanks for bringing this up. Never knew what they meant by halal except for murmuring some prayer while slaughtering the beast (erm... animal / bird)
> 
> I'll have to stick to veggies and fish now  Not much to look forward to... Are there any non halal stores?


the answer is NO NO NO
it's the same as to drink capuccino at 8pm in Italy, bring American products to Iran or travel to France with fakes LV bag
it's a tabu, got it?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

How is it taboo to discuss the manner in which the food we eat is culled?

I'm with mrbig here, as long as it tastes great then so what, we are pretty high up the food chain you know....


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Us meat eaters should stop arguing and rally against the real enemy, the vegetarians.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> Us meat eaters should stop arguing and rally against the real enemy, the vegetarians.


that's a good one, carbon footprint producer )))


----------



## mfas2000 (Mar 8, 2010)

*halal vs..*

Pork will be directly imported from abroad and thus fits your non slautered critiria..
Halal/Kosher in fact is the only healthy way to ensure warms/germs free food. I suggest sticking to fish or go back vegetarian ..sorry


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

mfas2000 said:


> Pork will be directly imported from abroad and thus fits your non slautered critiria..
> *Halal/Kosher in fact is the only healthy way to ensure warms/germs free food*. I suggest sticking to fish or go back vegetarian ..sorry


What absolute pants! It's got more to do with the environment in which the animal is killed and the way it is reared etc., than the way it is killed. Honestly, check your facts before you write such claptrap.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> What absolute pants! It's got more to do with the environment in which the animal is killed and the way it is reared etc., than the way it is killed. Honestly, check your facts before you write such claptrap.


suggest everyone to drop abusive language, there are certain facts proved by scientists of non-islamic countries, same like washing hands up to the elbow (which is only done by muslims before the pray and doctors) is the only way to reduce enormously number of bacterias on your hands, etc...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Could you point us to a source for these facts?


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> Could you point us to a source for these facts?


TV, newspapers, internet, shall i continue?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I meant links to specific articles where I would be able to verify these claims. I mean, I could say I've read scientific facts in newspapers that scientists have proven that the moon is made out of cheese, but it would still be as absurd as these claims until I could show that the claim was made by a reputed specialist in the field.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I wonder if the man in the street who is selling a cow/goat/sheep has every wormed it?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Every religion has practices that are still done and religious zealots cant just agree that its not the best way, but its just the way it is. I cant stand circular reasoning.... 

Its a practice here. It doesnt do anything to the worms in the animal at slaughter. There are a number of articles in scientific journals that I read yesterday about the practice (if its not peer reviewed, then its not credible - its the biologist in me  ).


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Every religion has practices that are still done and religious zealots cant just agree that its not the best way, but its just the way it is. I cant stand circular reasoning....
> 
> Its a practice here. It doesnt do anything to the worms in the animal at slaughter. There are a number of articles in scientific journals that I read yesterday about the practice (if its not peer reviewed, then its not credible - its the biologist in me  ).


Lucky biologist


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

mfas2000 said:


> Pork will be directly imported from abroad and thus fits your non slautered critiria..
> Halal/Kosher in fact is the only healthy way to ensure warms/germs free food. I suggest sticking to fish or go back vegetarian ..sorry


Utter twaddle!!
Halal slaughtering does not confirm free of worms of germs, it down to how the animal was killed and whether it is permissible meat for Muslims to eat.


GENERAL GUIDELINES FOR USE OF THE TERM “HALAL”

CAC/GL 24-1997[27]

The Codex Alimentarius Commission accepts that there may be minor differences in opinion in the interpretation of lawful and unlawful animals and in the slaughter act, according to the different Islamic Schools of Thought. As such, these general guidelines are subjected to the interpretation of the appropriate authorities of the importing countries. However, the certificates granted by the religious authorities of the exporting country should be accepted in principle by the importing country, except when the latter provides justification for other specific requirements.



1 SCOPE

1.1 These guidelines recommend measures to be taken on the use of Halal claims in food labelling.

1.2 These guidelines apply to the use of the term halal and equivalent terms in claims as defined in the General Standard for the Labelling of Prepackaged Foods and include its use in trade marks, brand names and business names.

1.3 These guidelines are intended to supplement the Codex General Guidelines on Claims and do not supersede any prohibition contained therein.

2 DEFINITION

2.1 Halal Food means food permitted under the Islamic Law and should fulfil the following conditions:

2.1.1 does not consist of or contain anything which is considered to be unlawful according to Islamic Law;

2.1.2 has not been prepared, processed, transported or stored using any appliance or facility that was not free from anything unlawful according to Islamic Law; and

2.1.3 has not in the course of preparation, processing, transportation or storage been in direct contact with any food that fails to satisfy 2.1.1 and 2.1.2 above.

2.2 Notwithstanding Section 2.1 above:

2.2.1 halal food can be prepared, processed or stored in different sections or lines within the same premises where non-halal foods are produced, provided that necessary measures are taken to prevent any contact between halal and non-halal foods;

2.2.2 halal food can be prepared, processed, transported or stored using facilities which have been previously used for non-halal foods provided that proper cleaning procedures, according to Islamic requirements, have been observed.

3 CRITERIA FOR USE OF THE TERM “HALAL”

3.1 LAWFUL FOOD

The term halal may be used for foods which are considered lawful. Under the Islamic Law, all sources of food are lawful except the following sources, including their products and derivatives which are considered unlawful:

3.1.1 Food of Animal Origin

(a) Pigs and boars.

(b) Dogs, snakes and monkeys.

(c) Carnivorous animals with claws and fangs such as lions, tigers, bears and other similar animals.

(d) Birds of prey with claws such as eagles, vultures, and other similar birds.

(e) Pests such as rats, centipedes, scorpions and other similar animals.

(f) Animals forbidden to be killed in Islam i.e., ants, bees and woodpecker birds.

(g) Animals which are considered repulsive generally like lice, flies, maggots and other similar animals.

(h) Animals that live both on land and in water such as frogs, crocodiles and other similar animals.

(i) Mules and domestic donkeys.

(j) All poisonous and hazardous aquatic animals.

(k) Any other animals not slaughtered according to Islamic Law.

(l) Blood.

3.1.2 Food of Plant Origin

Intoxicating and hazardous plants except where the toxin or hazard can be eliminated during processing.

3.1.3 Drink

(a) Alcoholic drinks.

(b) All forms of intoxicating and hazardous drinks.

3.1.4 Food Additives

All food additives derived from Items 3.1.1, 3.1.2 and 3.1.3.

3.2 SLAUGHTERING

All lawful land animals should be slaughtered in compliance with the rules laid down in the Codex Recommended Code of Hygienic Practice for Fresh Meat[28] and the following requirements:

3.2.1 The person should be a Muslim who is mentally sound and knowledgeable of the Islamic slaughtering procedures.

3.2.2 The animal to be slaughtered should be lawful according to Islamic law.

3.2.3 The animal to be slaughtered should be alive or deemed to be alive at the time of slaughtering.

3.2.4 The phrase “Bismillah” (In the Name of Allah) should be invoked immediately before the slaughter of each animal.

3.2.5 The slaughtering device should be sharp and should not be lifted off the animal during the slaughter act.

3.2.6 The slaughter act should sever the trachea, oesophagus and main arteries and veins of the neck region.

3.3 PREPARATION, PROCESSING, PACKAGING, TRANSPORTATION AND STORAGE

All food should be prepared, processed, packaged, transported and stored in such a manner that it complies with Section 2.1 and 2.1 above and the Codex General Principles on Food Hygiene and other relevant Codex Standards


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> You are being paranoid. So someone tells me that they really believe that the world is run by a flying pink elephant called Gerald and I am supposed to say 'that's lovely' and not say they are being silly?
> 
> Religion is not science. Some things are a matter of fact, others of belief. You may belive what you like, but this forum is not the place to espouse any religious views.
> 
> -


Actually, his name was Eric 
Oh and just becasue you aren't paranoid doesn't mean they aren't out to get you :tongue1:


----------



## mfas2000 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Hey listen up/ reserach before you go slandering on things you have little knowledge*

To all

Andy/SBB: Read , learn / comprehend before you reply..Suggest being polite even if you dont agree to the post.

Ella and Yosef..thanks for the positive comment

Y'all want some proof..listen up;
...scientific reason...


Many allegations have been made that Islamic slaughter is not humane to animals. However, Professor Schultz and his colleague Dr. Hazim of the Hanover University, Germany, proved through an experiment, using an electroencephalograph (EEG) and electrocardiogram (ECG) that *Islamic slaughter is THE humane method of slaughter* and captive bolt stunning, practiced by the Western method, causes severe pain to the animal. The results surprised many.


Experimental Details:

1. Several electrodes were surgically implanted at various points of the skull of all animals, touching the surface of thebrain.

2. The animals were allowed to recover for several weeks.

3. Some animals were slaughtered by making a swift, deep incision with a sharp knife on the neck cutting the jugular veins and carotid Arteries of both sides; as also the trachea and esophagusHalal Method.

4. Some animals were stunned using a captive bolt pistol humane slaughter by the western method.

5. During the experiment, EEG and ECG were recorded on all animals to record the condition of the brain and heart during the course of slaughter and stunning.



Results and Discussion:

I - Halal Method

1. The first three seconds from the time of Islamic slaughter as recorded on the EEG did not show any change from the graph before slaughter, thus indicating that the animal did not feel any pain during or immediately after the incision.

2. For the following 3 seconds, the EEG recorded a condition of deep sleep - unconsciousness. This is due to a large quantity of blood gushing out from the body.

3. After the above mentioned 6 seconds, the EEG recorded zero level, showing no feeling of pain at all.

4. As the brain message (EEG) dropped to zero level, the heart was still pounding and the body convulsing vigorously (a reflex action of the spinal cord) driving maximum blood from the body: resulting in hygienic meat for the consumer.

II - Western method by C.B.P. Stunning

1. The animals were apparently unconscious soon after stunning.

2. EEG showed severe pain immediately after stunning.

3. The hearts of the animal stunned by C.B.P. stopped beating earlier as compared to those of the animals slaughtered according to the Halal method resulting in the retention of more blood inthe meat. This in turn is unhygienic for the consumer.

Now. Islamic scholar Al Shaddad Bin Aous has quoted this tradition of the Holy Prophet (P.B.U.H.) "God calls for mercy in everything, so be merciful when you kill and when you slaughter, sharpen your blade to relieve its pain".

In addition to the above argments, the right way for halal slautering requires:

Animals are not even suppossed to be killed in front of other animals and the knife has to be razor sharp so that death if quick. What other religion or society gives a toss about such things! Whatever your views are about eating meat in the first place, surely it has got to be kinder than how the animals are killed in any western abbatoir. That sight really is horrific! Some of the Halal conditions is to ensure the absolute mercy on animal ( to feel the least of pain ) like holding certain vein that blocks the flow of blood from/to brain & heart which lessen the feeling of pain.Also sharpness of the knife is essential.

The other condition is of course, the cleanness and health of the animals. Young animals are not killed and a female animal mother who still feeding her babies are not killed.

The hanging of animals are not Muslim ritual. The Halal way is to hold the animal in certain way down pressing your finger on that particular vein, wait for a few seconds ( to ensure the brief stopping of blood flow ) and then kill it very speedly. It should not take more than two seconds. Further: If you ever found blood in your chicken before cooking , then throw it away. it is likely to be diseaded or left half dead in the butsher's house.



some more discussion on this to come if you wish, hope you guys learned somthing new..Make yourself resourceful , learn before you open your mouth PLEASE

thanks


----------



## mfas2000 (Mar 8, 2010)

*To indain Habibiy..Realx we*



Indian_Habibi said:


> Best way to avoid jail and deportation later is to keep your views on religious practises to yourself or amongst friends in your living room *never* on open public forum. You are definetly treading very dangerous ground with this kind of talk which can be interpreted as anti-islamic propoganda. Best to get rid of this thread . The mod has also joined with her comments which is strange .


hey Iam not a religious guy nor I am political dude (may have lots of connection though 

however just a thought for you

Tolerance is a very important value in Islam and that in Arabic etymology it originates from the word meaning indulgence..So relax speak up but dont go on bashing for the heck of it..we are in free country ...but please an advice for everyone:
do youesef a favor and maybe learn about the culture, religion, and the country you live in ..it actually helps alot

take care


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

mfas2000 said:


> To all
> 
> Andy/SBB: Read , learn / comprehend before you reply..Suggest being polite even if you dont agree to the post.
> 
> ...


Actually, I was not being either slanderous or disrecpectful. I was commenting on your comment on how Halal is the only healthy way to ensure worms and germ free food, when it is obviously not, as Jynx has previously comented that ALL animals have a degree of germs on them as they live in a "wild" environment. Killing animals in a Halal or even Kosher way does not eradicate that.

Let's put it down to crossed understanding of the English language.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Very curious where that pasted article comes from as its about as non scientific as it comes. No scientific report ever proves anything, it only supports a hypothesis/theory or disproves a hypothesis.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

SBP said:


> Lucky biologist



I love being a biologist! Now if only I could make money at it..... Instead, I am here to make money doing a crap job and to go home to go to school 3 more years after the four I have just done, to make way less money then I make now  

Have I told you guys how much I dislike circular reasoning????


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

I like vegetarians. Sauteed lightly in butter with a red wine sauce. Or, on those cold winter days back home prepared in a stew with seasonal root vegetables. Provided they are slaughtered humanely, of course.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Very curious where that pasted article comes from as its about as non scientific as it comes. No scientific report ever proves anything, it only supports a hypothesis/theory or disproves a hypothesis.


His or mine??


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Dannysigma said:


> I like vegetarians. Sauteed lightly in butter with a red wine sauce. Or, on those cold winter days back home prepared in a stew with seasonal root vegetables. Provided they are slaughtered humanely, of course.


And a lovely Chianti...


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Every religion has practices that are still done and religious zealots cant just agree that its not the best way, but its just the way it is. I cant stand circular reasoning....
> 
> Its a practice here. It doesnt do anything to the worms in the animal at slaughter. There are a number of articles in scientific journals that I read yesterday about the practice (if its not peer reviewed, then its not credible - its the biologist in me  ).


Slaughtering animal in islamic way prevents meat from fast spoiling - that's it, there is nothing religious here, it's pure chemistry or biology whatever you want to call it. Yes, every religion has it's own practices - some pray for the cow, some slaughter it in a way that others can't eat it ))) But I don't see too many people here criticizing alcohol. It's only whenever comes to Islam everyone becomes so active. And it only proves that Islam is strong ))) As it's the fastest growing religion in the world.
P.S. Proper Muslim by the way respects all religions and you will not find here on the forum any offends from Muslims towards others, however most of you are simply attacking Islam and anything related to it. This is very uneducated, but believe me - none of Muslims will get upset from your approach. You are too small to get upset from... :juggle:


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

No-one's attacking Islam.

If Islam says that non-halal meat is dirty and diseased then Islam is wrong.

If you are saying that non-halal meat is dirty and diseased then you are wrong.

It's as simple as that.

I don't care how meat is slaughtered, I don't consider the halal method to be barbaric but if keeping the meat clean and free of disease is the only reason for using that methos then it is ultimately pointless.

Don't try to turn a scientific debate into a religious squabble. The only part of this that is uneducated is using other people's arguments without providing references. This is a fundamental part of providing an educational argument anywhere in the world.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> Slaughtering animal in islamic way prevents meat from fast spoiling - that's it, there is nothing religious here, it's pure chemistry or biology whatever you want to call it. Yes, every religion has it's own practices - some pray for the cow, some slaughter it in a way that others can't eat it ))) But I don't see too many people here criticizing alcohol. It's only whenever comes to Islam everyone becomes so active. And it only proves that Islam is strong ))) As it's the fastest growing religion in the world.
> P.S. Proper Muslim by the way respects all religions and you will not find here on the forum any offends from Muslims towards others, however most of you are simply attacking Islam and anything related to it. This is very uneducated, but believe me - none of Muslims will get upset from your approach. You are too small to get upset from... :juggle:


I have told you before that this forum is not the place to promote any religion, yet you persist in doing so. And then are rude to other posters who disagree with your biased opibions, despite them coming up with actual factual infiormation . 

For the last time - to all posters - we are not interested in the promotion of any religious views. Desist now or posts will be removed.

-


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

ok everyone settle down....


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

mrbig said:


> ok everyone settle down....


I follow the wisdom of Mr. Big and make my way out of this "taking us nowhere" threadlane:


----------



## mfas2000 (Mar 8, 2010)

SBP said:


> Actually, I was not being either slanderous or disrecpectful. I was commenting on your comment on how Halal is the only healthy way to ensure worms and germ free food, when it is obviously not, as Jynx has previously comented that ALL animals have a degree of germs on them as they live in a "wild" environment. Killing animals in a Halal or even Kosher way does not eradicate that.
> 
> Let's put it down to crossed understanding of the English language.


----------------------------------------------------------------------
Alrighty then..good


----------



## mfas2000 (Mar 8, 2010)

*this is science Hon;; called Experimental Science*



Jynxgirl said:


> Very curious where that pasted article comes from as its about as non scientific as it comes. No scientific report ever proves anything, it only supports a hypothesis/theory or disproves a hypothesis.


Well it is a scientific experiment done in the west by folks who cares for debunking myth/proving a point not for any dumb reason.(certainly not have it in this thred to convenice you, lol) .ths is the best you can get in this regard YTD  

science refers to a system of acquiring knowledge based on scientific method, and to the organized body of knowledge gained through such research.
Science - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

Peace


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It was a circular argument experiment. It was not a scientific experiment. You could prob find an actual experiment that would support it. Experiments never prove anything, they just support. No scientist would ever make definite statements like that. But to your one experiment, I would find twenty that have been published in peer reviewed journals that go against that article. 

I dont agree with the method. Its barbaric to me, leaving all religion out of it. You can not leave religion out of it. Just leave it be. I dont know why your getting your pants in a wad over it.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

As the great philosopher of science Karl Popper posited way back when, an experiment that proves a theory means nothing: it is only when the theory cannot be disproved that it can be said to be definitive. And only then on the basis that it may be disproved at sometime in the future.


----------



## mfas2000 (Mar 8, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> It was a circular argument experiment. It was not a scientific experiment. You could prob find an actual experiment that would support it. Experiments never prove anything, they just support. No scientist would ever make definite statements like that. But to your one experiment, I would find twenty that have been published in peer reviewed journals that go against that article.
> 
> I dont agree with the method. Its barbaric to me, leaving all religion out of it. You can not leave religion out of it. Just leave it be. I dont know why your getting your pants in a wad over it.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
You dont have to agree with that. It is a fact though And yes living in a muslim country well, you dont have a choice in the way you would have your meat , do ya?
..
Go vegg...LOL

take it easy


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If that is a fact, no wonder why there is no universities here where one can get a science degree..... The rest of the world doesn't acknowledge circular reasoning as fact.


----------



## mfas2000 (Mar 8, 2010)

*yea yea*



Jynxgirl said:


> If that is a fact, no wonder why there is no universities here where one can get a science degree..... The rest of the world doesn't acknowledge circular reasoning as fact.


GOOD GOOD...go vegg lol


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I have told you before that this forum is not the place to promote any religion, yet you persist in doing so. And then are rude to other posters who disagree with your biased opibions, despite them coming up with actual factual infiormation .
> 
> For the last time - to all posters - we are not interested in the promotion of any religious views. Desist now or posts will be removed.
> 
> -


However the Jedi religion is one of peace, tolerance, mystical powers and understanding.........may the force be with us :tongue1: Oh and you get a really cool light sabre when confirmed :tongue1:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

SBP, your hilarious! I am gona buy you a drink, one of these days!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> SBP, your hilarious! I am gona buy you a drink, one of these days!


And I will let you  do they have a bar at the driving range?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> If that is a fact, no wonder why there is no universities here where one can get a science degree..... The rest of the world doesn't acknowledge circular reasoning as fact.


Exactly. And you can't argue with idiots and those that wear blinkers either.

I am closing this thread now as I simply cannot bear to read any more biased and uneducated comments.

-


----------

